# Solar up and running as well as replacing power points



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Very excited they installed 40 panels being 2 five wat systems. Do washing and dishwasher during the day.

Have got even more creative, purchased a stand alone panel plus some fancy battery my son got and an inverter as soon as it arrives and are hooking it all up to the power point that runs the kettle and microwave. As 8 of us live hear kettle goes 24/7. 

My son as an electrician so will be disconnecting the power point from the house and up to the inverter. Next is the television area that runs about 8 appliances.

Are aiming to give power company zit as have been giving them 5000 a year as well as when disaster happens I'm not running on the grid at all power points


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Way to go. I lift my cup of coffee to you and say "Skoll". Where did you get the panels and installers from?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

coates776 said:


> Very excited they installed 40 panels being 2 five wat systems. Do washing and dishwasher during the day.


40 panels of what wattage?



coates776 said:


> As 8 of us live hear kettle goes 24/7.


A small burner (wood/charcoal) would be more efficient than solar.



coates776 said:


> Are aiming to give power company zit as have been giving them 5000 a year as well as when disaster happens I'm not running on the grid at all power points


Well this all depends on whether or not your utility will pay you for your power. As it currently is written, and the new proposal I get paid the same to deliver back to the utility at the same price that they sold it to me for 25 years.

*Rancher*


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Cool beans dude!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Solar is on my wish list but darnit, it just is not cost effective yet.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I one 125w panel came from eBay the 40 came from the solar company and my elect rain son is doing the single power point replacement to battery


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

40 250w panels where installed and 2 inverters. When hooked up to the company after the inspector has been they give me back 6 cents


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

are you using a translator to generator your english? if so, use very short sentences and it will work better.

btw, welcome!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey congratulations I am very envious of you and your solar system. I hope it gives you many years of off grid piece of mind.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry hate it when the computer types for you the one solar panel is hooked to a monster battery and then an inverter converts to 240v.
I am planning to do this to 5 odd power points so I don't loose my fridges and freezers when the world goes pair shaped


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Solar is on my wish list but darnit, it just is not cost effective yet.


You probably missed the peak in getting money back, that was around 2009 here. Cost effective is relative, I waited till 2012 to install, I took out a MIL loan to do the install, $35K, my utility paid $15K directly to the installer, and I got 30% back off Federal, $1K off State. The utility's were promoting solar back then and were net metering at the sell rate, i.e. $0.125/KWH which of course was no real loss to them as they sold it to my neighbor at that rate, no transmission losses. But now they are whining that we are using the infrastructure, transmission lines etc and not paying our fair share, I can see their problem if they were a for profit utility, but they are a COOP, they basically have thousands of small generating stations on their grid providing power during the AC part of the day to the neighbor next door, they want to repay us at the rate ($0.025/KWH) they buy from the generating station 150 miles away (we get Grandfathered for 25 years so other than it reduces the value of my property, I don't think I'll live that long), so be carefull in what kind of deal you get into with the solar/net metering arena.

*Rancher*


----------

